# War Dog!!



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Dogs have been fighting alongside U.S. soldiers for more than 100 years, seeing combat in the Civil War and World War I. But their service was informal; only in 1942 were canines officially inducted into the U.S. Army. Today, they're a central part of U.S. efforts in Iraq and Afghanistan -- as of early 2010 the U.S. Army had 2,800 active-duty dogs deployed (the largest canine contingent in the world). And these numbers will continue to growas these dogs become an ever-more-vital military asset. 


So it should come as no surprise that among the 79 commandos involved in Operation Neptune Spear that resulted in Osama bin Laden's killing, there was one dog -- the elite of the four-legged variety. And though the dog in question remains an enigma -- another mysterious detail of the still-unfolding narrative of that historic mission -- there should be little reason to speculate about _why_ there was a dog involved: Man's best friend is a pretty fearsome warrior. 
Above, a U.S. soldier with the 10th Special Forces Group and his dog leap off the ramp of a CH-47 Chinook helicopter during water training over the Gulf of Mexico as part of exercise Emerald Warrior on March 1.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Daredevil dogs:* The question of how the dog got into bin Laden's compound is no puzzle -- the same way the special ops team did, by being loweredfrom an MH-60shelicopter. In fact, U.S. Air Force dogs have been airborne for decades, though the earliest flying dogs accompanied Soviet forces in the 1930s. 
Dogs usually jump in tandem with their trainers, but when properly outfitted with flotation vests they can make short jumps into water on their own. A U.S. Navy SEAL, Mike Forsythe, and his dog, Cara -- pictured above -- recently broke the world record for "highest man/dog parachute deployment" by jumping from 30,100 feet.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The scent of war: *According to Mike Dowling, a former Marine Corps dog handler who served in Iraq, there's a simple explanation for why the Navy SEALs took a dog along on the Osama raid: "A dog's brain is dominated by olfactory senses." In fact, Dowling says, a dog can have up to 225 million olfactory receptors in their nose -- the part of their brain devoted to scent is 40 times greater than that of a human. 
"When you're going on a mission," Dowling says, "a raid or a patrol, insurgents are sneaky -- they like to hide stuff from you. But a dog can smell them. .... [Think about] Saddam Hussein ... what if Osama had been [hiding] in a hole in the ground? A dog could find that. A dog could alert them to where he's hiding because of the incredible scent capabilities. ... You can only see what you can see. You can't see what you don't see. A dog can see it through his nose."
Above U.S. Marines from the 2nd Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment of the 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade wait for helicopter transport as part of Operation Khanjar at Camp Dwyer in Helmand Province in Afghanistan on July 2, 2009. 


note: that's my helicopter!:2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

*awaits the 'animal cruelty' brigade* :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*It's not the gear that makes the dog:* Military working dogs (MWDs in Army parlance) may not enjoy all the privileges of being full-fledged soldiers, but the U.S. military no longer considers them mere equipment. (The war dogs deployed to Vietnam during that conflict wereclassified as "surplus equipment" and left behind.) Today, MWDs are outfitted with equipment of their own -- a range of specialized gear that includes Doggles (protective eye wear), body armor, life vests, gas masks, long-range GPS-equipped vests, and high-tech canine "flak jackets."


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

In August 2010, _The Register_, a British online tech publication, reportedthat "top-secret, super-elite U.S. Navy SEAL special forces are to deploy heavily armoured bulletproof dogs equipped with infrared nightsight cameras and an 'intruder communication system' able to penetrate concrete walls." The article also reported that the U.S. Naval Special Warfare Group had "awarded an $86,000 contract to Canadian firm K9 Storm Inc. for the supply of 'Canine Tactical Assault Vests' for wear by SEAL dogs." The K9 catalogue boasts an array of high-tech canine devices, from storm lights to long lines and leads to an assortment of vests -- assault, aerial insertion, and patrol-SWAT -- which are rated from "excellent" to "good" in protecting the animal from harm due to everything from bullets to ice picks.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Lethal weapons:* Not all military dogs are trained to kill. According to the U.S. Air Force, a dog only enters advanced training after a basic obedience program is successfully completed. The focus of this more intensive training is "controlled aggressiveness" in which the dog is "taught to find a suspect or hostile person in a building or open area; to attack, without command, someone who is attacking its handler; to cease an attack upon command at any point after an attack command has been given..." Make no mistake, these animals can be lethal weapons: "The average German Shepherd's bite exerts between 400 and 700 pounds of pressure," according to the U.S. Air Force. 
Above, a U.S. Army soldier trains an attack dog at Camp Forward Operating Base Wilson in Zari district in southern Kandahar province on Oct. 21, 2010.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Fierce protectors: *Military dogs and their handlers often form deep bonds -- it's an essential part of the canine-handler relationship that is specifically built into their training regimen. The personal attachments are often so intense that it can take weeks of training before a dog can begin working with a new handler. 
Not only are these dogs fierce assault weapons, they are loyal guardians. When Private First Class Colton Rusk was shot after his unit came under Taliban sniper fire during a routine patrol in Afghanistan, Rusk's bomb-sniffing dog, Eli, crawled on top of his body, attacking anyone -- including Rusk's fellow Marines -- who tried to come near him. Rusk did not survive the assault, but Eli was granted early retirement so he could live with Rusk's family. 
In the photo above, Staff Sgt. Erick Martinez, a military dog handler uses an over-the-shoulder carry to hold his dog, Argo II*, *at Hill Air Force Base, Utah, on March 4. The exercise helps build trust, loyalty, and teamwork.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The nose knows:* A canine's olfactory powers are well known -- dogs are now even being used to sniff out rare types of cancer -- and that natural ability hasn't gone unnoticed by the U.S. military. When President Barack Obama traveled to Asia last fall, an elite team of 30 bomb-sniffing dogs were part of his security entourage.(All in all, it was a pretty cushy assignment: The dogs stayed in 5-star hotels and rode in vehicles tailored to their comfort and safety.)
More remarkable still are vapor-wake dogs. Scientists at Auburn University's College of Veterinary Medicine have genetically bred and specially trained canines to not only detect stationary bombs or bomb-making materials, but identify and alert their handler tothe_moving_ scent of explosive devices and materials left behind in the air, say, as a suicide bomber walked through a crowd -- all without ever tipping off the perpetrator. While not as expensive as some military-trained dogs, the cost of breeding and training these dogs cost is not cheap at around $20,000 each.
Above, U.S. sergeant Matthew Templet and his bomb-sniffing dog Basco search for the explosives in an abandoned house in Haji Ghaffar village during a clearance patrol in Zari district of Kandahar province on Dec. 27, 2010.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The best of the best: *U.S. and allied forces have been fighting a losing battle against improvised explosive devices (IEDs) in Afghanistan. In the first eight months of 2010 there weremore roadside bombs in Afghanistan than in the same period in 2009. 
In October 2010, the Pentagon announcedthat after six years and $19 billion spent in the attempt to build the ultimate bomb detector technology, dogs were still the most accurate sniffers around. The rate of detection with the Pentagon's fanciest equipment -- drones and aerial detectors -- was a 50 percent success rate, but when a dog was involved it rose 30 percent.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*A canine surge: *Over the last two years, there has been an effort to rapidly increasethe number IED detection dogs in Afghanistan and Iraq. Currently, the Marine Corps has 170 bomb-sniffing dogs, but has plans to deploy as many as 600 dogs to their program before September 2012. In late 2010 the Marines have also awarded a contract to American K-9 Interdiction for "as much as $35 million" to train and kennel their dogs. 
In February, Marine Commandant Gen. James Amos statedthat he'd like to see "a dog with every patrol." 
Above, U.S. Marines attached to 1st Battalion, 6th regiment, Charlie Company relax with their bomb-sniffing dogs Books and Good one in Huskers camp on the outskirts of Marjah in central Helmand on Jan. 25, 2010.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

The dog that started it all has been identified -- or so we think. The canine member of the U.S. Navy SEAL Team 6 that took down Osama bin Laden -- a Belgian Malinois who answers to the name of Cairo -- reportedly met with President Barack Obama behind closed doors last week. But even as that burning question now appears to have been answered, the excitement over war dogs abounds. Speculation and rumors have been flying, from titanium teeth to canine parachute jumps to just how a dog might've brought down bin Laden. Here's some more war-dog fodder to chew on. 
Above, Staff Sgt. Philip Mendoza and his military working dog, Rico, wearing specially made goggles, train aboard a helicopter at Joint Base Balad, Iraq.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thrill seekers: *The first U.S. dog to take a "military parachute free fall" was Pal, a 46-pound German shepherd, in 1969. He made that jump with Sergeant First Class Jesse Mendez, a scout dog trainer during the Vietnam War. 
But do dogs like leaping out of planes and helicopters? 
Apparently, they enjoy it more than you would. One handler recently told the_ Times _of London,"Dogs don't perceive height difference.... They're more likely to be bothered by the roar of the engines, but once we're on the way down, that doesn't matter and they just enjoy the view.... [The dog] has a much cooler head than most recruits."
As former Marine and dog handler Mike Dowling put it in an interview, "As long as the dog is with the handler, he's loving life." 
Above U.S. Army 1st Sgt. Chris LaLonde, center, holds his military working dog, Sgt. Maj. Fosco, while jumpmaster Kirby Rodriguez, behind them, deploys his parachute during the military's first tandem airborne jump with a canine from an altitude of 12,500 feet onto Gammon Parade Field on Ft. Leonard Wood, Mo., on Sept. 18, 2009.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ready to lead, ready to follow: *Most have assumed that Cairo's part of the mission would've included one of two things: to sniff out any explosives that may have been on the premises or to put that superstrong canine nose to use flushing out bin Laden. But there's a third possibility: What if the dog's job was actually to take out bin Laden? Instead of playing a backup role, in that case, he would've been the first line of defense. 
Mike McConnery, owner of a private canine training firm in Canada called K-9 (that has been awarded multiple contracts to train dogs for the U.S. military), told AP this week that if there were a dog on this mission, it was possibly used "as a distraction and as a probe." 
McConnery elaborated, explaining the effectiveness of an elite-trained canine attack dog. "If you see my dog coming, you can shoot my dog or you can shoot at me," he said. "If you shoot at my dog I will shoot you. If you shoot me, the dog will get you. This draws the attention of the bad guys and gives you a few seconds to make that entry."
Lance Cpl. Trevor M. Smith, a 20-year-old combat tracker dog handler with the II Marine Expeditionary Force, taunts Grek, a military working dog.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Doggie dentures: *One of the more misleading rumors floating around the Internet this week was the claim that the U.S. Navy SEALs outfit their dogs with titanium teeth to make them even more ferocious. Spencer Ackerman over at the _Wired_'s Danger Room was quick to dispel the myth. The only reason that a dog would have any titanium would be medical, he pointed out. Dogs sometimes lose teeth, and their handlers or trainers would have them replaced. But no one should fear these iron teeth, as Ackerman says: "Our proper reaction is pity for the creature." 
Above, Rruuk attacks trainer Corby Czajka, who is using a protective soft bite sleeve.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Where do war dogs come from?*When dogs were first inducted into the military in 1942, they were usually donated by or purchased from civilians. These days, while the demand for working dogs is so high that the Department of Homeland Security recently put out a call to civilians for viable canine candidates, war dogs are usually bred and trained by the military or private contractors. Most of them come from one place: Lackland Air Force Base in San Antonio, Texas -- otherwise known as the "dog mecca for all service branches." According to _Airman Magazine_, the Lackland program is tasked with the goal of producing "at least 100 puppies each fiscal year." 
Above, Rrisky, a Belgian Malinois puppy -- just like the one rumored to have gone on the bin Laden mission -- greets visitors at Lackland's kennels. The puppies names all are preceded with the letter "R" to show that they came from the "R" litter and to "indicate that they were bred through the program at Lackland."


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Training a super dog:* Lackland's puppies start their training early. Very early. Randy Roughton reports that as early as a puppy's third day of life, a specialist "[evaluates] their reflexes and responses with neurological stimulation exercises" -- biosensor exercises that are part of what's known as the "Super Dog Program" designed to ultimately improve the dogs' "cardiovascular performance ... and [cause] a greater resistance to disease and stress." After eight weeks comes the "puppy aptitude test," which evaluates, among other things, whether the pups come when called and how good they are at fetch. 
Once it's been determined whether a pup is a good candidate to be a service dog, it goes to live with foster parents for six months of intensive pre-training. Then, back at Lackland, the real training begins. 
Above, Rrespect follows a trail of kibble into a darkened box as part of a test of puppy courage and perseverance


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The war dog **retirement plan*: For some dogs, the days of parachuting out of planes and tours in the mountainous regions of Afghanistan end sooner than others - whether it's from fatigue, a debilitating injury from battle, or a personality that's just not cut out for the rigors of war. But the military works hard to find all these dogs good adoptive homes. 
Irano, an 11-year-old retired military dog, is a good example. A former explosives detection dog, Irano has a debilitating disease called degenerative lumbosacral stenosis and has lost most of the function in his hind legs. But the Air Force found a good home for him with Army Sgt. Jeffrey Souder -- who has even built him a custom wheelchair.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The difference a dog makes:*No matter how war dogs were involved on that fateful day in Abbottabad, the military's canine forces are doing more than their fair share. And even if the true story of what happened never comes out, we already have plenty of legendary war dogs to celebrate: the three stray mutts living on a base in Afghanistan who wrestled a suicide bomber to the ground, forcing him to detonate before ever reaching the barracks where 50 soldiers lay sleeping; the fatally wounded handler who called for his dog with his last breath; the bomb-sniffing dog who, after his trainer was killed in Afghanistan, succumbed shortly after of a "broken heart."
Like other handlers, Dowling knows this from experience. His dog Rex was "a great moral boost, a symbol of home. You come back to base [to these dogs] that are so freakin' loyal -- a dog who is waiting for you, who will play with you because they love you.... There are so many benefits."
Above Lance Cpl. Daniel Franke, a dog handler attached to Alpha Company, 1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment, Regimental Combat Team 2, enjoys a quiet moment in Towrah Ghundey, Afghanistan, on June 11, 2010.


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

that's some pretty cool stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow thats awesome.makes me love dogs even more


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Stunning dogs and very informative info, you don't realise how much dogs actually do.
I'd kill for a Belgian Mallinois :flrt:


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Amazing photos, and content.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos Habu, but I did find myself wondering why the dog in the first piccie jumping out of the carrier was wearing a muzzle - any ideas??

Here in Britain we used dogs in WW1 USE OF DOGS DURING WW 1,WW 1 DOG ARTICLE 1917,DOGS IN WARFARE,OLD WAR DOG ARTICLE 1914 - 1918,WW1 DOGS,WW1 ARMY DOG JOBS,FRENCH DOGS DURING WW1,FRENCH DOGS DURING WW!,USE OF DOGS DURING WW !,USE OF DOGS DURING WW!,RED CROSS DOGS 1917,DOGS REPLACE HOR 

I did research on it when I became a Bue Cross childrens speaker and they reckon that 40,000 dogs were killed serving with the Allied armies and 800,000 horses in WW1 - frightening figures!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

fantastic pictures here


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

yes the yanks even strap bombs to the dogs and teach them to run under tanks !!


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

*thats a war dog*


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Fab thread Habu,really enjoyed reading it,soooo informative:no1:
Vicky


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

feorag said:


> Great photos Habu, but I did find myself wondering why the dog in the first piccie jumping out of the carrier was wearing a muzzle - any ideas??
> 
> Here in Britain we used dogs in WW1 USE OF DOGS DURING WW 1,WW 1 DOG ARTICLE 1917,DOGS IN WARFARE,OLD WAR DOG ARTICLE 1914 - 1918,WW1 DOGS,WW1 ARMY DOG JOBS,FRENCH DOGS DURING WW1,FRENCH DOGS DURING WW!,USE OF DOGS DURING WW !,USE OF DOGS DURING WW!,RED CROSS DOGS 1917,DOGS REPLACE HOR
> 
> I did research on it when I became a Bue Cross childrens speaker and they reckon that 40,000 dogs were killed serving with the Allied armies and 800,000 horses in WW1 - frightening figures!


 
i believe the muzzle is used in training... to prevent mishaps... nips...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

As President Obama made his announcement this week about the troop drawdown this week, allied forces in Afghanistan are on the topic table again. European allies responded positively to the president's announcement. U.K. prime minister David Cameron, who announced his own plan for British troop withdrawals in May, was quick to applaud Obama, adding: 
We will keep UK force levels in Afghanistan under constant review. I have already said there will be no UK troops in combat roles in Afghanistan by 2015 and, where conditions on the ground allow, it is right that we bring troops home sooner." ​Britain has approximately 10,000 troops on the ground in Afghanistan -- the second highest number after the United States. Working alongside Cornish soldiers on the frontlines out of Camp Bastion -- Britain's largest military base in the country -- are a troop of 70 military dogs. So what's life like for a British military dog in Afghanistan? Actually, not too shabby.

The accomodations for these war dogs (as seen in this BBC video) are extensive. Each dog has his or her own kennel quarters -- a small square building with both an indoor and outdoor component. The indoor quarters are air conditioned and each kennel has its own self-sustaining power source. 
While on patrol, each handler is outfitted with a special canine first aid kit. For the detection and patrol dogs in Afghanistan, heat is always the handlers' and veterinary medics' biggest concern. There's also only one pool on base -- and it's just for the dogs. 
But the canines aren't the only ones happy with these arrangements:
Private Daniel Gregory, from Bodmin, helps look after the dogs at Camp Bastion [says]: 'It's the love of the dogs, working outside everyday. It's a good job, a really good job.' ​In the photo above, British Army soldier Lcpl Marianne Hay from the Royal Army Veterinary Corp, crouches next to her explosives dog Leanna on Aug. 3, 2008 in Maywand District in Kandahar Province, Afghanistan.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> i believe the muzzle is used in training... to prevent mishaps... nips...


I figured that, maybe it's that particular dog, because none of the others are and to be honest it worried me that the dog was jumping into water wearing it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dude's travels from Afghanistan to Fort Bragg*

Today is Dude's day. This story comes to us by way of Staff Sergeant Jaekeun Lee, whose unit, while based in Afghanistan, came to love one little stray... 









Dude was brought to our compound in Helmand province only a few days after a coordinated insurgent rocket attack on our base that resulted in the wounding of six local national children. Many of the members of our unit worked on saving these children: five were medevac'd and four of them survived and recovered. Needless to say the attack and dealing with the casualties had a large impact on the morale of the soldiers of our unit and Dude's arrival did much to lift the spirits of all of the soldiers on our compound. 
Some local children brought Dude to our compound to sell to us but instead we offered them humanitarian assistance supplies of blankets, backpacks and food that they gladly accepted in exchange. All of the soldiers on the base took care of Dude and enjoyed his presence to help lighten the mood in the highly kinetic environment that we were experiencing every day. CPT Allen, one of the soldiers that arranged for the trade for Dude, wanted to make sure that the dog that had done so much for the morale of the soldiers would also be taken care of when we re-deployed. ​
















CPT Allen contacted the Nowzad Dogs organization that helps animals adopted by coalition soldiers make their way back to the U.K. and the U.S. On the way out of the country, CPT Allen arranged for Nowzad Dogs to pick up Dude in one of the larger cities near our village. Dude was then transported to Kabul where he underwent quarantine and treatment by Nowzad for two months. 
While this was going on, CPT Allen with the help of other members of our unit, friends, and family raised the money required to get Dude sent back to the United States. After two months, Dude was sent through Dubai then on to Atlanta and finally, to his new home near Ft Bragg, North Carolina. Dude has been adjusting well to his new home and will always be remembered by the soldiers of our unit for the joy that he brought during some trying times. ​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The secret to a successful dog-handler relationship* 










There's been a lot of attention since the bin Laden mission on the training military canines receive. News sites have been sending their correspondents to kennels and bases trying to get the inside scoop on what kind of instruction Cairo (the MWD alleged to have been on Operation Neptune Spear) might've gotten before maybe taking out Enemy No. 1. Some could say these forays in behind-the-scenes canine reporting are a little...unnecessary.
But as any good handler will tell you, there's more to nurturing a top-notch war dog than just getting nailing down commands to push a canine-in-training to scale jump drills, maneuver through obstacle courses, unearth hidden explosive devices, and attack reporters in protective suits.

Cpl. Angelo Melendez is one such handler. He and his dog, Rocky, are in the Marine Corps -- and the pair knows the value of hard work and commitment spending an average of 8 to 14 hours a day training together (standard for most dog-handler teams). But Melendez considers his job a real "privilege," keeps his work in perspective, saying "there's no other job like it." 

The effectiveness of Melendez's focus and positive outlook hasn't gone unnoticed by his superiors. "He has an exceptional relationship with Rocky," says Officer Brandon Owens, chief trainer for Camp Pendelton's K-9 unit. "Rocky doesn't only listen to him because he has to, he does it because he wants to, and that goes a long way. That's a key thing we look for in a dog/handler relationship."

So what's behind Melendez's successful training philosophy? 
"Handlers learn to love their dogs, Melendez said. ‘If you can't," he added, "then this job is definitely not for you.'" ​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Quote of the day: On the lingering habits of a retired bomb sniffing military dog*










War dog fever continues-two segments on network news Monday. My favorite comment came on _ABC Nightly News_ from Tiffany Touchstone, who adopted Bagger, a retired bomb sniffing canine: "I don't know if we'll ever get the training out of him. I mean, he searches the kids' backpacks and our luggage when we travel out of town." And like many old soldiers, he also flinches when he hears gunfire on television.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*School kids bring home Alice the Afghan stray*












So the world has been set alight with war-dog fever (it's about time). There were reports this week that over 400 inquiries about adopting retired MWDs have been made in the three weeks since news came out about Cairo, the dog who was allegedly a part of the U.S. Navy SEAL team that got bin Laden. And while this is nothing but happy news for the military and its service dogs -- a bunch of kids from Lebanon Indiana were way ahead of the trend. These middle school students helped raise enough money to bring Alice, an Afghan stray home to Indiana so she could be reunited with Captain Matt Taylor, who lives in their town and was one of the soldiers who looked after the puppy while on deployment in Afghanistan. 

Alice, like most dogs in Afghanistan, had rough start to life before she found a home with the group of U.S. Marines who adopted her. Capt. Taylor says that she was emaciated -- a measly 10 to 15 pounds -- and pocked with scars from scuffles with other dogs. 

But she made herself at home, offering love and comfort in exchange for room and board -- quickly becoming more than just the unit's mascot: 

"You come home and it's hot or cold or you are wet or tired and there is always somebody who is real happy to see you," Taylor said. "You're not going to get a hug and a kiss from a Marine when you come back from patrol, but there is always a little girl like this to come up and give you a lick, put her head on her lap and remind you there is something nice in the world too."

But when the news came that the unit was getting a bomb-sniffing dog, there was no other option -- Alice would have to go. But no one had the heart to turn her out, so Capt. Taylor and his fellow soldiers started to drum up support with a website, the money from the Lebanon middle school, raised one dollar at a time, and the combined assistance of a British non-profit that offered the dog safe passage from Dubai back to the States. But Taylor took a chance on getting Alice to the airport -- putting her in a taxi for a 14 hour drive with nothing but the assurances of the enthusiastic driver. But Alice arrived in Indiana safe and sound where Taylor joined her a few months later.

Alice and Capt. Taylor paid a visit to the school last week so the pair could properly give thanks, and so the students could see what their good efforts -- and maybe their allowance money -- was able to accomplish. 
"I want to thank you from the bottom of my heart and my Marines' hearts because this little girl helped us through some hard times, Taylor said. "[Alice] was a really sweet reminder of what is good and good things that can happen when people like you come together." ​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*UK paratroops trying to bring home Phos*










This week a British paper proudly called the _Airdrie & Coatridge Advertiser _reported that Sergeant Garry McMahon, a soldier from Airdrie with 3rd Battalion of the Parachute Regiment has been joined by the rest of his platoon on a final mission before they return home from Afghanistan: Bringing home with them the stray dog they adopted. 

Phos, now a scrappy looking white and gray mutt, was saved along the other five puppies from an untimely death by a group of quick-thinking soldiers pulled a fast maneuver -- "[switching] the box with the puppies in it and [sending] the six dogs out to different check points as pets." 








Phos has been with Sgt. McMahon and his fellow soldiers since he was six weeks old and the dog has "been a part of our team ever since," accompanying the unit on patrols or "walkies." The unit's preparation to depart Afghanistan was complicated by the fact that the unit coming in has a strict no-pet policy. But the soldiers have grown "very fond of Phos," and they have no intention of leaving their beloved pup behind. 

McMahon and company is calling on the public for help and has set up a donation site to try and raise the £5,000 required to cover the cost of Phos' trip home. Last time I checked they'd managed to bring in £2,479.00.Here's the soldiers' note: 
"[W]e are [members] of the parachute regiment in a small checkpoint in afghanistan our dog phos was part of a litter of pups born in the main camp whose mother went missing not long after they were born. ...[T]hat was in december so weve brought him up from an early age in not the best conditions,weve all grown very attached to him (no matter how may pairs of socks go missing) now and dont want him to get left behind when we go home as the following unit have a no pet policy and we dont want to give him to the locals who will cut off his ears and tail and use him for fighting. we think he should get the chance to come back with us to a good home in the UK and apreciate the help anyone can give us."


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ddaphne comes home from war alone*

*







*

Before he went to war, Sgt. James Ide told his wife, Mandy, how he wanted the news of his death delivered to friends and family in the event that he was killed while on tour in Afghanistan. And on Aug. 29 she posted the following note on her facebook page: 
I do not know what to say, but this is the way Jimmy asked me to tell his friends. Jimmy passed away this morning. He died in combat in [Afghanistan]. Jimmy loved his job and if he could choose a way to go this would be it." ​Sgt. Ide's unit had been "attacked with small arms fire near Hyderabad, Helmand Province, Afghanistan," and he succumbed to the wounds he received during the onslaught. Ide, who had also served a tour in Korea and two others in Iraq, is described by family and friends a lover of animals who "enjoyed writing poetry and riding motorcycles and was endlessly curious about the world." The 32-year-old handler is survived by his wife, their two small children, and Ddaphne the bomb-sniffing dog who was on patrol with him the day he died.

Ddaphne, a five-year-old Belgian Malinois who loves to fetch, was with Ide for four years and was "always at his side." Though the dog made it through the late August attack that killed her trainer, but she suffered severe PTSD as a result of the ordeal and the military decided she had to retire from service. 









When Mandy Ide heard that Ddaphne "had not been hurt in the attack that killed her husband, she had no doubt that she wanted Ddaphne with her and the children. ... 'It's the last connection to him.'"

And last week Ddaphne arrived in Festus, Missouri, to join her rightful home with the Ides. But it was months about before Ddpahne was family-ready. First, she had to recover from the stress of the attack and to shed the rigorous life as an IED detection dog. As Army Staff Sgt. Skipper Green, a kennel master and buddy of Sgt. Ide's, who trained Ddaphne these last few months, said: "It was letting her realize she didn't have to be on guard, letting her relax." 
Reportedly, Ddaphne is taking to her new lifestyle with tremendous ease -- she's been playing fetch with the Ide's two-year-old son, Jas, who was named after his father. It was a good fit from the start. Mandy Ide went to visit Ddaphne with Jas the night the dog arrived in the country and posted this message on her Facebook page: 
Me and Jas got to hang out with Ddaphne last night and it went AMAZING. She did so well with us. I can't wait to have her home with me." ​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Dogs walk for charity, a charity walk for dogs*












Last weekend a Royal Air force team and their dogs took a sponsored-stroll to raise funds for charity. Starting at half past midnight on Saturday morning the determined group walked a whopping 37 miles following a predetermined route in order to raise "more than £14,000 for Help for Heroes and Children's Hospice South West." The press releaseposted by the RAF made it clear that: "All of the dogs are very friendly and can be approached by the public on route."

The incredible canines who made the journey were: 
Campbell, a Springer Spaniel, is a Vehicle Search Dog who can search any type of vehicle [who did tours in both Iraq and Afghanistan]; Kontessa, a Shepherd, is a police dog and carries out very similar duties as civilian police dogs; Zeus, a Shepherd, is a Patrol Dog who patrols and guards RAF Lyneham and the Service Families Accommodation; Jack, a black Labrador, is a Drug Detection Dog. 
A 37-mile walk over two days is no stroll in the park, and the officers -- both four-legged and the two-legged alike -- had to be physically up to the challenge in order to participate.
A British Forces News reporter caught up with the walkers along the way and spoke to Cpl. Chris Archard who called the walk as a bit of a "roller coaster." For while the first leg relatively easy, as the group moved into a more open area, the temperature dropped. Soon after the walkers encountered a series of hills that, as Archard described, appeared "to [grow] incredibly as we were walking them." The team, which carried on straight through the night, made it to their destination in one piece albeit tired and sweaty. This wasn't the first time the do-gooding dogs and their handlers had marched to raise money for a cause. After that first, long walk in 2009 Archard recalls, "we said never again, [but after] a year ... we thought, let's do it again."
And in news a little closer to home, here's a PSA for the DC area. America's VetDogs -- a nonprofit organization that matches up disabled Vets with specially trained dogs -- is sponsoring its first annual 5K Run/Walk in Annapolis, MD on Sunday, April 3. The group's goal is to generate the funds necessary to cover the cost of one of these remarkable canines --$50,000. To register or for more information, you can visit their site or on facebook. "Every participant will receive a free shirt, a free raffle ticket, and free food and drinks after the race! The top three finishers in each age division will receive a beautiful medal." And I've been told there will be plenty of dogs on site...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Combat canines go to boot camp; Theo and Cpl. Tasker are welcomed home*











There's a new program in the works to get U.S. military dogs combat-ready -- by giving them an old school work out. A small group of canines (and their handlers) are hitting the track and the treadmill in an attempt to see if dogs that are more physically fit are more successful in the battle field. 

The conditioning that these dogs are undergoing is part of a test physical training program that originated at Lackland Air Force Base in Texas and so far only a handful of bases are participating. The program centers around of two basic components, the foundation of any exercise regime -- strength and endurance. The strength conditioning consists of: "power fetch, obstacle work, pulls, center line drills, [and] weight pulls," while the endurance component is broken down into "brisk walks, runs, walk, [and] then a jog." As the dog improves the workouts increase in length and difficulty.
Pier, the Yellow Lab on the treadmill, is with the 460th Security Forces squadron at Buckley Air Force Base in Colorado, and one of the participating in the trial who certainly appears to not only be benefiting from the new routine, but thoroughly enjoying it. And Pier's handler, Sergeant Duritsky, is already seeing the upsides to having his canine partner join him for an invigorating workout. 
I love the fact that I am able to PT with our K-9's. When we are down and do not feel like running they are always up for it. Like today when we were running, [Pier] started pulling me like 'hey, dad come on lets go.'" ​In other, more somber, war-dog news, Theo and his handler, Lance Corporal Liam Tasker, who died in Afghanistan last week, were returned home to Britain yesterday together. Hundreds of people -- including dog handlers and their dogs -- gathered along the streets of the small town of Wooten Basset, to pay their respects. 









Reports of the scene were heartrending: 
As has become tradition, local people and Royal British Legion members joined [Tasker's] family and friends in tribute. A dozen dogs also joined the mourners, sitting respectfully with their masters as the hearse went by. Movingly, as a single bell tolled to mark the arrival of the cortege into the Wiltshire town, several dogs could be heard barking."​


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*The tragic tale of a dog who saved soldiers*










Target, one of three stray dogs who battled a suicide bomber, keeping him from entering an Army barracks in Afghanistan and ultimately saving the lives of the 50 soldiers inside, met an unjust and sad end this week.
The heroic Target, who got her name because, according to one soldier, local Afghans made sport of trying to "off her" (she was shot in the shoulder and even run over by a car), was picked up last week by animal control and brought to the Pinal County Animal Care and Control Shelter in Arizona where she was euthanized by mistake.
Ironically, Target was hardly a stray when she was brought to the shelter. This summer, Target had been safely delivered from Afghanistan to her adoptive family, that of Sgt. Terry Young, one of the soldiers she'd saved.
The outpouring of response to the news about Target has been tremendous. (A quick Google search shows over 400 articles in only three days time.) As has the outcry of support for the Youngs and anger toward the shelter. The employee responsible who failed to follow standard procedure and snuffed the dog too quickly has been suspended. A full investigation is expected.
Sgt. Young and his family are devastated. He told the _New York Times_:
"My 4-year-old keeps saying: ‘Daddy, bring Target home. Daddy, get the poison out,' " Sergeant Young, a father of three, said in a telephone interview, his voice choking with emotion. "Obviously, at first there was extreme anger and horror. Now that a couple of days have passed, the anger has been replaced by sorrow." ​Perhaps it's little consolation at the heartbreaking end of an otherwise happy story, but here's one detail that doesn't appear to have been widely reported: 
Target was pregnant when she helped thwart the suicide bomber by attacking him. She had her litter of puppies in Afghanistan [and they've] since been brought to the United States. ​A candlelight vigil in Target's honor is scheduled for Dec. 3.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*A Thanksgiving tribute*











Since it's Thanksgiving it seemed appropriate to give thanks for our war dogs and acknowledge the significant role they're playing in our wars. As Tom points out, even the Pentagon has determined -- after spending vast sums of defense dollars -- bomb-sniffing dogs are more valuable to U.S. efforts in Afghanistan and Iraq detecting IEDs than any technology developed to date. It's now a matter of fact that these military dogs are not only worthy of our attention, but the substantial resources the U.S. government devotes to them. 
Be they official service dogs, or war-zone strays, they are more than military machines, or danger-detection devices -- they are empaths, healers, loyal friends, and brave soldiers. Their contribution to the war effort extends far beyond the battlefield into homes and hospital rooms. The military has been offering life-long service dogs to wounded veterans since World War I. There are some new and still-developing programs that use canines a means of therapy to help soldiers cope with returning to life after war -- whether it's an injury, PTSD, or deep depression, these programs have so far proven tremendously successful.

Here's a short list of some rehabilitative programs making news lately. (Note: many are certified 501c(3) non-profit organizations and take donations. 'Tis the season ... ) We know there are more, so please send us the ones we've missed. 

Paws for Purple Hearts
P2v
Puppies Behind Bars
America's VetDogs
Paws and Stripes
The U.S. Department of Veteran's Affairs FAQ to service dogs









Staff Sgt. Mitchell Stein and Artus, his military working dog, patrol an entry control point at Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, Feb. 2, 2010.








Staff Sgt. Frederick Thiessen lays flowers in front of a plaque dedicated to Ronnie, a fallen 39th Security Forces Squadron military working dog, during his memorial ceremony Feb. 25, 2010, at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Making the case for strays on base*











There's some good news on our campaign to life the "don't pet, don't feed" ban -- even if it's not official … yet. _Stars and Stripes _reports that military bases in Afghanistan are "going to the dogs -- and cats." 
It seems, the number of soldiers "smuggling" stray animals into their bases to "adopt and spoil" is on the rise. According to _S&S _reporter, Jon Rabinoff, despite strict regulations against adopting pets or "mascots" one could "pick any U.S. military base in Afghanistan and find yourself a heartwarming pet story worthy of an 'Animal Planet' feature."
These dogs and kittens who have been smuggled in by soldiers and given names such as Bacon, Butterscotch, and Momma -- all are cared for and coddled by the soldiers around them, including having dog/cat houses and dining on eggs, tuna, and chocolate milk. (The six-picture gallery is definitely worth viewing.)
One soldier told _S&S_: ""I can honestly speak for everybody else -- it definitely boosts our morale and gives us another bit of responsibility. It keeps our energy positive, playing with them and spending time with them." But Best Defense readers know that calling these strays "pets" or "mascots" is a misrepresentation of the invaluable contribution the offer. Not only are these stray dogs helping to protect and sustain soldiers on base, but they're going out on foot patrol -- a dangerous job for a mere "pet." Two of the dogs, Thumper and George, who rolled with troops at a combat outpost in the Arghandab district were killed after accidentally setting off an IED.
But the official military lines and rules still stand -- no indigenous pets allowed on base-- but it looks like even the higher ups are starting to consider the weight of the benefits against protocol -- letting this rule bend out of sight entirely.
Lt. Col. Matthew Reid told _S&S,_ "he has a lot more important things to worry about in the life-and-death world of a war zone than who might be sneaking a puppy or kitten into their bunk at night. ‘I really haven't given it too much thought, to be honest,' adding that he was aware of cats employed on some bases to address rodent concerns. "My focus is usually elsewhere…'"


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*A Day in the Life of Basco*










Meet Basco, patrol explosive detector dog with the 627 Security Forces Squadron currently on assignment in Afghanistan. Basco and his handler, Sgt. Matthew Templet, have recently been on patrol with ANA soldiers in and around an abandoned village in the Zari district of Kandahar province. The following images are of Basco and his team as they attempted to root out lingering explosives in these now-empty villages turned into battlefields by the Taliban some three years ago.
Here Basco balks as Sergeant Templet tries to coax him down a tunnel near an abandoned house in Loya Derah village to search for explosives. 








Basco and his unit patrol the Zari district of Kandahar province on Dec. 27, 2010. 


U.S. soldiers and an Afghan National Army soldier from Basco's crew inspect old used unidentified devices discovered in an abandoned house during a walking patrol in Payin Deh village on Dec. 29, 2010. 










Sergeant Templet and Basco search for bombs in Haji Ghaffar village on Dec. 27, 2010.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*They call it the 'Walter Reed' for canines* 










With the number of military dogs in combat zones only continuing to grow, it stands to reason that more dogs in the field will require medical attention. (Like this photo above of war dog, Taker, who's getting a root canal at Camp Leatherneck in Helmand province.) 
While there are on-the-ground veterinarians standing by in Iraq, Afghanistan, and elsewhere military dogs are employed, what happens to those dogs with more severe, long-term injuries? Dogs that need therapy --physical or otherwise -- and time to recuperate before they can return to their tour of duty? 
Such a hospital exists -- the Holland Working Dog (MWD) Veterinary Hospital in San Antonio, Texas, and is reportedly the only one of its kind. 
The hospital opened in 2008, with a price tag ringing in at the sum of $15 million. It's a state of the art, "high-tech" facility in where, "among the hospital's capabilities are ultrasound, CT scan technology, rehabilitation and physical therapy sections." The hospital even has a behavioral specialist on site to deal with dogs who have PTSD. The Lackland Air Force Base also has a number of other MWD-related programs run on its grounds, including a training facility, an adoption program, and even a DoD puppy program. 
The hospital was established in the memory of Lt. Col. Daniel Holland who was killed in Iraq in 2006. "He was the first Army veterinarian to be killed in action since the Vietnam War." 
"He'd just be thrilled with the technology and the things that are here today to serve the injured dogs from all over the world," [said Holland's brother in 2008]. "There might be a shade of embarrassment, but he'd be honored."​Watch this video of military dogs currently residing at Holland Hospital -- war dogs getting therapy in water tanks, pretty cool. 

*In other war-dog news: *Remember Target, the war dog from Afghanistan who was sadly euthanized by mistake? She was named the most heroic dog of 2010 by _USA Today's_ Paws Print Post. The family of Sergeant Young (the soldier who brought Target overseas), is working to build a no-kill shelter for animals called, Target's Bunker, a Safe Haven for All Animals.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

*Did Theo the bomb dog die of a broken heart in Afghanistan?*










Last week I came across a British Ministry of Defence article about the record-holding bomb sniffing canine in Afghanistan, Theo, a springer spaniel just 22 months old. He and his handler, Lance Corporal Liam Tasker, were so good at their job -- detecting 14 IEDS and weapons caches in only five months -- that the British Army extended their tour in Helmand Province. 
Theo and Tasker were in headlines again yesterday, hundreds of times over in fact, but there was no such happy news this time. During a routine patrol on Tuesday their unit was ambushed by Taliban sniper fire and Tasker was mortally wounded. Though Theo survived the attack unscathed, he died mere hours later. The details on the cause of Theo's death are fuzzy: A few reports are saying the dog succumbed to stress from the attack, others say it was a seizure, and some are saying the explanation is far more plain -- a broken heart. 
It's not hard to believe that the traumatic loss of such a beloved handler may have been too much for young Theo to bear. All the descriptions about Theo and Tasker seem familiar -- they were inseparable, affectionate -- clearly a deeply devoted pair. Tasker had spoken fondly of canine partner, saying that Theo had "a great character and never tires. He can't wait to get out and do his job and will stop at nothing." 
Tasker, 26, was originally from Kirkcaldy, Scotland, and loved being a dog handler. Lieutenant Colonel David Thorpe LANCS, Commanding Officer of 1st Military Working Dog Regiment, said: "He was a strong, reliable soldier and an expert dog man. ... one of the highly qualified dog trainers in Afghanistan. The work he did in his 5 months in Afghanistan saved countless lives, of that I have no doubt." Major Alexander Turner, Officer Commanding 2 Company, 1st Battalion Irish Guards, added: "A natural with animals, he had an affection for his dog that truly was a window to his soul.'"
Also, sadly familiar is the suspicion of soldiers close to Tasker who believe that the snipers hit Tasker in an attempt to take out Theo. Bomb-sniffing dogs are often the most valuable target of attacks like these. According to the Ministry of Defense five British military dogs had been killed during a tour of duty in Afghanistan and Iraq. Theo became the sixth.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Happy and sad stories there! :sad:

But don't forget the most famous dog, brought back to America from France by an American soldier in WW1, who was found at only 5 days old in a war dog kennel, which had been bombed. His siblings and his mother were the only survivors. He kept 2 of the pups and the mother and the rest of the siblings were taken back to the batallion, but sadly all died.

That dog was Rin Tin Tin, who became famous in films and led the way to lots of dog film stars, such as Lassie.

And that soldier was the man who brought the idea of setting up a training camp for military dogs to the US army during WW2, which was turned down loads of times before the army finally relented and let him do it.

Another fact I learned doing research for my Blue Cross children education.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

My old next door neighbours dog was an Ex military dog, had been out in Afghanistan with her son, but had been sent home as he was getting on a bit.... Seemed as soft as they come, until the day he decided to charge at me as I walked out my front door. I have never sh*t myself as much as I did that day :lol2:
I wouldn't usually back down to a dog, but that one I froze and dropped my eyes from him, he stopped a couple of feet in front of me, stared at me for a few moments, then turned around and walked off as if nothing had ever happened. I still do not know what caused that, and he was fine with me from that day on wards.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

there were more that i could post... maybe tomorrow...


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

exellent stuff! maybe the uk police force should have a look at this thread :whistling2:


----------

